# Banana Bag coding



## ctodicheeney (Apr 21, 2009)

This claim was being processed with the following HCPCS codes for the Banana Bag and I disagreed with the use of J3490 which was being used for the MultiVitamin - Is there another code I can apply for the MV instead of A9153 since it was mixed with Magnesium, Ativan, and Thiamine?...any recommendations? please help...thx ct


----------

